# What good, cheap hotel can you recommend in Boston?



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 24, 2011)

I know that the 3rd Gathering was in Boston, so hopefully many AU'ers can help with this. My dad and I are probably going to the East Coast over my spring break in April... We'll spend a few days in Boston, just to do some touristy things before going down (on Amtrak, of course) to New Jersey, to visit family friends. What hotels can we find at cheap prices, while still close to all of the tourist attractions and either of the train stations?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Johnny


----------



## bobnabq (Nov 24, 2011)

Good and cheap sounds like an oxymoron. 

I love Boston and used to go there for long weekends when I lived in Hartford, CT which is conveniently located about half way between NYC and Boston.

However my Boston days were in the 70's, and I often stayed at the YMCA near the art museum. I'll be interested to see what folks have to tell you about the hotels.

Can I assume you are familiar with www.yelp.com/boston ?

Also, if you go to www.google.com/maps and enter the address of one of the two Amtrak stations, when the map comes on screen, on the left side it says "Search nearby".

Put 'hotels' in it, and it'll give a listing of hotels in the area.

*Amtrak* - Bby   145 Dartmouth Street, Boston, MA

*Amtrak* - Bos 2 South Station, Boston, MA


----------



## ScottC4746 (Nov 24, 2011)

johnny.menhennet said:


> I know that the 3rd Gathering was in Boston, so hopefully many AU'ers can help with this. My dad and I are probably going to the East Coast over my spring break in April... We'll spend a few days in Boston, just to do some touristy things before going down (on Amtrak, of course) to New Jersey, to visit family friends. What hotels can we find at cheap prices, while still close to all of the tourist attractions and either of the train stations?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Johnny


My trick for finding cheap and close is to go on www.travelocity.com and you can search by the address of the train station. If something pops up that looks good near by, either go to that hotel's website and book direct (Reasons behind that, but that is another bulletin board) or before you book on their website, give the hotel a call and see what they can offer.

In CHI I am staying at the Congress Hotel and by calling direct, it was cheaper than booking on their website.

A few years ago I stayed at the Sharaton Singapore and was US$109 per night but I actually called the hotel directly and got a rate of about US$55. When speaking to the hotels don't forget to ask about corporate rates, senior rates, AAA, Student Rates, Airline Rates, Industry Rates, Government Rates, etc., but be prepared to prove that you deserve that rate. When I worked at a hotel in Vegas if you showed up to the hotel claiming you got a government rate but couldn't prove you worked for the government, that rate was changed to the going rate that night, which often times could have been double or triple the government rate.


----------

